#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  FE exam preparation books

## khaled_heikal

If anybody has FE exam preparation books, please share it


Thanks for everybodySee More: FE exam preparation books

----------


## engsamer

it cost 1000 L.E
0165536199

----------


## dynamite

share FE review books, please!

----------


## engsamer

I have hard copy 300 page of fe exames and exaples for mechanical it's cost 1000 L.e

also there is review book for pe it's cost 600 L.E for the book and 300 for photo copy of it 
contact No.0165536199

----------


## emar

what is FE

----------

